# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studi di settore per asd

## SeSonoQuiHoDeiDubbi

Buongiorno a tutti 
Altro dubbio: un’associazione sportiva dilettantistica deve allegare gli studi di settore compilati senza i dati contabili? 
Potete chiarirmi il dubbio? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno a tutti 
> Altro dubbio: unassociazione sportiva dilettantistica deve allegare gli studi di settore compilati senza i dati contabili? 
> Potete chiarirmi il dubbio? 
> Grazie

  No, l'ads non compila nulla.  PS: la prossima volta per favore fai un thread per ogni quesito; così eviti di farmi fare un lavoraccio come quello che ho appena finito.
Grazie

----------


## La matta

> Buongiorno a tutti 
> Altro dubbio: unassociazione sportiva dilettantistica deve allegare gli studi di settore compilati senza i dati contabili? 
> Potete chiarirmi il dubbio? 
> Grazie

   :Embarrassment:  A occhio, l'unico caso in cui un'ASD presenta gli SdS (e sì, senza i dati contabili) è se ha un'attività commerciale. Ricordo che avevo delle associazioni con l'opzione per la 398/91 che facevano proprio così.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A occhio, l'unico caso in cui un'ASD presenta gli SdS (e sì, senza i dati contabili) è se ha un'attività commerciale. Ricordo che avevo delle associazioni con l'opzione per la 398/91 che facevano proprio così.

  Concordo. L'ho dato per sottinteso e forse ho sbagliato.  :Smile:  
Grazie !

----------


## SeSonoQuiHoDeiDubbi

questa ASD ha solo fatture emesse per sponsorizzazioni.
deve compilare e allegare? :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> questa ASD ha solo fatture emesse per sponsorizzazioni.
> deve compilare e allegare?

  La risposta è: DIPENDE ! 
Ti rinvio a queste ottime slides http://www.bologniadi.it/200/coni/09...TO_TURRINI.pdf 
ciao

----------


## SeSonoQuiHoDeiDubbi

La asd ha codice attività 93.19.10 per il quale non mi risulta esista uno studio di settore applicabile. 
Adotta la 398/91 
I suoi introiti sono dati da sponsorizzazioni (e quindi commerciali) e quote versate dagli atleti soci.
I costi sono rappresentati da spese inerenti lattività sportiva (noleggio palestre, iscrizioni tornei e rimborso spese atleti) e fattura commercialista. 
Determina il reddito inserendo nei ricavi del quadro RG enti non commerciali lammontare delle sponsorizzazioni. Negli altri componenti negativi per attività in regime forfetario indica il 97% delle sponsorizzazioni. 
Ma il punto è: non mi risulta esista lo studi odi settore per il codice attività 93.19.10

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La asd ha codice attività 93.19.10 per il quale non mi risulta esista uno studio di settore applicabile.   
> Ma il punto è: non mi risulta esista lo studi odi settore per il codice attività 93.19.10

  Ma hai letto le slides che ti ho "linkato" ?

----------


## SeSonoQuiHoDeiDubbi

lette, e come al convegno, ho capito ben poco

----------


## La matta

Inserisco la mia solita boccaccia... :Embarrassment:  A memoria, pura memoria... sono le associazioni che, se non soggette a SdS, sono escluse anche da parametri perchè per loro non sono previsti?
Se è così, compilerebbero solo gli INE.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> lette, e come al convegno, ho capito ben poco

   :EEK!:  pagina 62 
<<I Forfetari sono esclusi dallapplicazione degli studi di settore ma
devono ugualmente compilare il modello (ad eccezione del quadro F
contenente i dati contabili)>>

----------


## SeSonoQuiHoDeiDubbi

gli INE non sono previsti come quadro del modello Unico enti non commerciali quindi non possono essere inviati da un ente non commerciale.
le ASD, secondo l'esposizione contenuta nelle slides, non sono soggette ai parametri. 
a questo punto sembrerebbe che la ASD sia tenuta alla compilazione degli studi di settore (tranne i quadri riferibili ai quadri G e F) ed inviarli. 
ma il codice attività 93.19.10 non ha studio di settore, quindi dovrebbe, in teoria fare i parametri, che non gli sono applicabili in quanto ASD e non può mandare l'INE perchè non è un quadro dell'Unico enti non commerciali. 
indi non deve inviare ne' studi, nè parametri, nè INE

----------


## La matta

> gli INE non sono previsti come quadro del modello Unico enti non commerciali quindi non possono essere inviati da un ente non commerciale.
> le ASD, secondo l'esposizione contenuta nelle slides, non sono soggette ai parametri. 
> a questo punto sembrerebbe che la ASD sia tenuta alla compilazione degli studi di settore (tranne i quadri riferibili ai quadri G e F) ed inviarli. 
> ma il codice attività 93.19.10 non ha studio di settore, quindi dovrebbe, in teoria fare i parametri, che non gli sono applicabili in quanto ASD e non può mandare l'INE perchè non è un quadro dell'Unico enti non commerciali. 
> indi non deve inviare ne' studi, nè parametri, nè INE

  
Ammesso che quanto sopra sia tutto corretto, sembrerebbe di sì  :Smile:

----------


## SeSonoQuiHoDeiDubbi

ho controllato più volte la non corrispondenza codice attività - studio di settore
non esiste uno studio per quel codice
inoltre gerico, programma ministeriale, non mi fornisce uno studio di settore per quel codice attività, e li ho sfogliati tutti 
l'inapplicabilità dei parametri è stata dimostrata e ribadita da fonti più autorevoli di me 
l'inesistenza del quadro INE nell'unico enti non comemrciali è palese 
sperèm .....

----------

